# Shooting exceptional slingshots



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Did some shooting with my most unusual slingshots last week.
1. with the "Stone slingshot" - made out of soapstone and 
2. with my "Micro-shooter" - a very small natural.

Includes a little nail shooting session.

Enjoy!






Regards
Torsten


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice. You're positively a slingshot sniper!

What ammo do you use?


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Another fun to watch video and great shooting.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

ERdept said:


> What ammo do you use?


In this video I used 8mm and 9mm Steel balls. Usually I shoot everything from 7, 5mm up to 12mm steel.

Regards


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

So what is "short distance shooting" for a guy that scores hit after hit at 40m?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice slingshots! both of your slingshots remind me this.....


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

good shootin, nice cattys.


----------



## luca (Nov 1, 2010)

like the stone slingshot.
it`s really unusual


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

e~shot- that's the funniest thing ever! So true!


----------



## danny358 (Oct 3, 2010)

exellent shooting as usual torsten. love the cattys to.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, you are some kind of shooter Torsten! I would love to see you at our shoot over here! You would have a blast! Flatband


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Man Torsten, you're a great shot! "Shooting in a slingshot" (overdrawing, instinctive, instant release), I like.


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

aamj50 said:


> So what is "short distance shooting" for a guy that scores hit after hit at 40m?


For the nails: not more than 6 meters!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I love to watch you shoot. It's inspiring.


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

like dh said awesinspiring


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

You put most firearm shooters to shame!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Your videos are great, I always enjoy watching you shoot you make it look effortless.
Martin


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------

